# I Cant believe i seem to be the only one



## jkc01 (Sep 1, 2004)

I want to play Divx Movies (on my computer) on my Tivo!
and
I want the disk usage indicator somewhere. ( Ithink someone already said that one)

Also i want to be able to search for movies on just my premium channels without having to remove everything else from the channels i recieve menu.

Theres my thoughts

Jason


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I just want people to use "Subject" for the subject of their posts, so you can tell if it's worth reading. Maybe if they labelled it "First ten words of post" people would put the subject there.

ObOnTopic: Transcode your DivX movies to MPEG2 and they'll play on TiVo. The thing about searching movie channels is interesting, though.


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

I have a modded Xbox running Xbox media Center (XBMC) that plays every file format there is. No need to transcode anything, I can play them across the network, it upconverts to full WS format, and beats the TiVo hands-down for this.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not putting words in the OP's mouth, but on the fly transcoding to MPEG2 would be what is needed for current Series 2 to play a library of incompatible formats, without having to do the work of transcoding.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, and on-the-fly transcoding requires some pretty impressive hardware, generally unobtainable to most people.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I am thinking of the transcoding happenning on the PC. I don't think it should take that much, on a PC, or make an outboad USB transcoder dongle that works on the TiVo,


----------



## TiVo Mel (Jun 21, 2005)

jkc01 said:


> Also i want to be able to search for movies on just my premium channels without having to remove everything else from the channels i recieve menu.
> 
> Theres my thoughts
> 
> Jason


I also want to search just the premium channels. Why does the premium channel appear in parentheses after the title?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Hunter Green said:


> Yeah, and on-the-fly transcoding requires some pretty impressive hardware, generally unobtainable to most people.


True, but it's not as though it *has* to be shoved in real-time over the wire to the TiVo. It can go at a slower rate, as long as it eventually arrives intact with minimal effort. I personally could live with 3-4hrs for a 2hr program, I'd just queue up several for background/overnight transferring.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, that's what I'm doing already.


----------



## jkc01 (Sep 1, 2004)

I Just wanted to thank Hunter for putting me on the right path with this, and after spending most of my weekend figuring this out, and having to reformat my computer because of a slew of spyware/viruses, came with one of the programs i downloaded. i am happy to say that as far as playing non tivo files on my tivo works now, and by using DVDDecrypter, which actually takes the vob file directly from the DVD, and after i had finished, i set videora to encode all of them and this morning 7 DVDs are now ready. as a side note, some of the dvds i used were very scratched, and may have had problems with playing on a DVD Player. i will also use this in the future to save dvds that get scratched up. DVD Decrypter slows a little when its reading a rough spot, but the end result is perfect video from an imperfect source.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Suggest direct to tivo here:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2192.htm?


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I mostly use TMPGEnc to get things TiVoable.


----------

